# Birthday Babies :D



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Ha!

Double dose of birthday fun around here.

Abigail Hound turned 2 last Friday the 2nd, and Sir Murphy turned 2 TODAY!

I am so blessed to have these two dogs in my life. They are truly my children, my whole world, and I can't imagine my life without them. Who else would I converse with at night, since I live alone? 


From then to now:


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

I could just snuggle that frenchie to death!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love black dogs. <3 But especially the type that are almost gremlinish <3 Its just adorable.


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh my! My heart skipped a beat when I saw those two poochies - are they not just the cutest puppies and adult dogs! Love Frenchies, I just wanna cuddle those babies!


----------



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

Happy birthdays to your precious guys, they are adorable. :angel: Oh those eyes of Abigail... so sweet.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy birthday to them both!!! arty:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday! You know I love that Frenchie...and Abigail is a pretty girl.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday kiddos! Ahhh I just love your two, Meggels...


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

OMG that picture of your frenchie as an itty bitty baby makes me want one. I have always loved frenchies but those two pics are too cute for words.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

That's the first time I've seen a frenchie pup.. OMG. So FREAKING CUTE!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

YAY....HAPPY birthday to both your babies!!!:biggrin:



Caty M said:


> That's the first time I've seen a frenchie pup.. OMG. So FREAKING CUTE!!



UMMMM>>>>>>>>http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/general-dog-discussion/9795-jazzmyns-thread.html


Jazzy from this








to this








to this









:tongue: :tongue1:


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry to be late-Happy Birthdayy to Sir Murphy & Abigale!!! Many, many, many more.


----------

